# shot in the dark



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

longshot here but....
i'm still waiting for that big house to start and things are looking a little slow for me for the next couple weeks. anybody in the vancouver area need an extra hand hanging or taping or know of anybody who might? my favourite kind of people to work for are the paying kind just to be clear. unless i get one of those suprise calls i might just be working on my place for a while.

thanks, Ben


----------

